
Show HN: Turn your Slack message into an actionable item - zhanming
https://contalist.com/slack/home
======
zhanming
Hi everyone,

We built a simple Slack app that can turn your message into an actionable
item.

It works like this, when you get a message, you can add some custom fields to
it and turn it into a task, request, or whatever you want, then you can assign
it to a team member, and track the state changes.

It's quite simple as you can see in the introduction page. Do you think is
helpful? Any feedback is appreciated.

Thanks

